# '01 Maxima computer/air control valve problems



## jers33 (Aug 17, 2007)

I've been driving w. a shot idle air control valve for a while and when I got it replaced the car was revving far too high. They said the old valve had shot the computer and it needed to be replaced to the tune of $800 plus labor, diagnostic, etc. Over $1000 total. Does it sound like I'm getting taken?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Did they reset the ECU?


----------



## jers33 (Aug 17, 2007)

brianw said:


> Did they reset the ECU?


It's in shop now but they will...I'm assuming.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I've actually run into this problem...the IACV shorted internally and took out the computer. It's not the first Maxima to do this!


----------

